# Lipo Help



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

My lipo sat plugged in for 2 weeks in my car...Dumb move..Now when I plug it in to my Hyperion E0S6010I Duo charger I get a balance voltage cell 2 too low.I have also tried to initiate charge without the balancer hooked up.It is a SMC 7.2 4000 2c.Any ideas on what I can do to revive this battery pak or Have I killed it.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I think you killed it. I would call the mfg and ask them.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

I did the same thing...I am not sure but I think we charged it in NIMH mode for a few minutes and it put enough voltage to get it going in the lipo battery mode. You might try emailing SMC and see what they say. Needless to say I always remember to unplug my batteries now.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

if any of ur buddies have a thunder power charger the newer red ones i heard they can bring lipos back to life try that


----------



## rccar306109 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tshirt Man said:


> I did the same thing...I am not sure but I think we charged it in NIMH mode for a few minutes and it put enough voltage to get it going in the lipo battery mode. You might try emailing SMC and see what they say. Needless to say I always remember to unplug my batteries now.


yep, put it on ni-mh at .3 amps until it hits 6.1V, then charge it to its peak at 4 amps. These SMC batteries can be charged at 3C although its not reccomended. I do 1.5C to be safe


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

*lipo help*

I emailed S.M.C.they informed me that triyng to charge a lipo with a low volt cell can cause the pack to swell.I don'wish to jeopardize my safety on this issue.S.M.C. will send me a new lipo pak for $40.00 under warranty.I think this is the best way to avoid making dumb mistakes in the future.Thanks for all your help in this matter.
Scotty


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

scotty088 said:


> S.M.C. will send me a new lipo pak for $40.00 under warranty.


That would be the safest thing to do. Very cool of SMC to do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What brand of speed control was it connected to? This same issue came up on another forum a couple days ago, so I got out my meter and did some checking. What I found was that a Novak GTB only drew a few microamps with the switch off (est. 15 _years_ to dump a 4000mAh pack). A Castle 18th scale system drew 18mA, which could kill a 1500 pack in just over 3 days.


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

It was more than likely left plugged in after it had been ran down to the low volt cut-out.I'm running the Traxas VLX system.I figured i have nothing to lose so i charged it in the nimh trickle mode for 5 mins.This brought the voltage up enough to iniatiate charge.No swelling of any cells noted.I guess i dodged a bullet this time.Seems to work ok,we will see what happens.
Thanks again for all your help Scotty


----------

